# Don't know



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't know if this has already been posted...…

http://thehuntingnews.com/american-...84dMO3cZxtOdDGGWAGYvbKvRWZO036DWTqLrQNgTVcjTE


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

ENCORE said:


> Don't know if this has already been posted...…
> 
> http://thehuntingnews.com/american-...84dMO3cZxtOdDGGWAGYvbKvRWZO036DWTqLrQNgTVcjTE


Yeah. I think the owner passed away earlier this year? 

Anyways, my FIL has a early 2000's UL31 from Parker that is a really nice bow. I was able to order a full set of draw mods, axles, and an extra set of 50-60lb limbs today for cheap. He want's to make sure it'll last him another 15years(Bought in 2003).


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I ahd heard they were folding, . I think all the archery companys are having hard times, not sure about the x-bow people


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I would say Parker was 90% Crossbow

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Martian said:


> I ahd heard they were folding, . I think all the archery companys are having hard times, not sure about the x-bow people


It's not surprising. For 1) Even the lower end bows are still extremely good at killing deer. 2.) They've priced themselves out of the market. 
There is no need for people to update to a new bow as often as it takes to sustain profitably and there are too many archery companies out there making quality bows. I have a Matthews Helim and have no reason to ever update to a new bow unless it breaks into pieces and I can't fix it.


----------

